

First YouTube now Google being banned in Turkey - erhanerdogan
http://www.nationalturk.com/en/breaking-news-first-youtube-now-google-being-banned-in-turkey-425724574

======
mindcreek
The main problem here is not the offending video or else, the main problem is
there is a monopoly in Turkish internet backbone and youtube users in Turkey
use half of the total bandwidth , They dont want to improve their backbone so
they are covering their behinds by banning the site with the most traffic.
It's not about politics it's about money :)

And believe me I know this is my job.

~~~
utoku
If you are indeed an ISP as your profile says, your job would be to reroute
the wrongly banned traffic so that it does not get dropped by Turk Telekom.
Advertise it here, and I would switch to your services. The law doesn't
prevent you from laying the cable.

------
utoku
There is a tension before something breaks or action happens
(spannungsbogen?). So I am glad that this is a major fuckup, with possible
commercial backlash.

The previous YouTube ban was a DNS deletion from the Turkish DNSes. This was
naturally avoided by people using Google's DNS anyway. Most people I know
either use Google's DNS or some other open dns even if somebody set it up for
them and they don't know about it.

And now there is a "deny all Google IPs, allow search and few other things
like Maps, Reader and Picasa" ban across all Google domains.

This is funny and quite serious at the same time.

Ah, it cannot possibly have an effect on me, I think. I pay for servers in UK,
Germany and USA. I can reroute myself however I want. But what about my
friends... This is not a ban they can avoid easily. Oh wait... Check out my
Nexus One. Bingo, all those sites don't mention it, but now I cannot enter
Android Market or use any of Google's apps. The thing is almost bricked.

This is why things like Cynogenmod are a "Good Thing (TM)". Hey, YouTube on
the Android works, which is most probably what the ban is trying to nuke.
Ironic as always.

The reason is probably the way Google handles DNS and how it tricked the
censors into banning everything while they were trying to "actually" ban
YouTube IP block.

Now you got companies that are complaining because they cannot get into their
docs.google.com. Most sites have their loading spinners stuck on spinning
because you cannot reach analytics. Guess what, Google isn't just providing
search anymore.

It maybe that it is time to react for most people now. The People. Oh wait,
that includes me. Hmmmmmm.....

<http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/blackboard/benn-l.htm>

------
ocanbascil
I live in Turkey and there's an online rumor about how the prime minister
orchestrated this ban as some people were talking about his exploits in google
groups etc. I can't tell if this is the real reason for the ban, but I can
affirm you that if you want to have a time travel to the past (dark ages) you
can visit Turkey anytime you want.

~~~
Jun8
These are unvalidated rumours, as you point out.

------
jrockway
"Dear Internet Service Provider: I ordered an Internet connection, but all I
got was this. Please refund me in full."

------
hackermom
This looks to me like something I never thought would happen; it's one step
worse than the usual proceedings of network expansion by "dumb-greedy" suits
in charge at ISPs - just lay one cheap channel of copper, don't spend extra on
fiber, then dig the lane up again when bandwidth is short and put another
channel of cheap copper, then dig up again, and again, instead of just laying
down fiber from the start and be done with it for years ahead for one tenth
the cost of digging the lane up - but instead, these brilliant suits cut _all_
their costs by just selectively choking the web infront of their customers.
What an utterly backwards, bone-headed move.

